# Curious--did/does anyone's child pull their own hair HARD while nursing?



## moonlightinvt (Jan 3, 2003)

My dd has been doing this since she was physically able (now 18 months). She does it when nursing to sleep laying down. It sounds like her hair is ripping out, but actually seems to be strong--not many strands come out.

Just curious if this is odd or typical. I would think that it would hurt, she pulls so hard, but it must be soothing to her in some sense.


----------



## Meiri (Aug 31, 2002)

Our DD did this aroudn that age, also only when nursing, but she was yanking out hair to the point of having bald patches.









Our ped called it "self-stimulating, self-soothing" behavior, though we couldn't see how yanking her hair out could be very soothing. Doc said she'd stop at some point by herself.

We tried various ways to distract her from pulling: I'd hold her hand, but she'd yank it away and go for her hair; I'd tempt her with a little toy to feel, a hairy one...that gave her a chuckle but didn't do much to stop the behavior; I'd try to get her to hold a stuffed animal or other toy while nursing. At some point the attention of our trying to distract her only made it worse I think.

We finally ended up having the hair place cut all her hair off very short, except for a bit of a tail, so she had some token long hair. It was an improvement as the bald patches under her longish hair only made her look like a cancer patient. Our little girl with a crew cut!







It was difficult, but really she was kind of cute that way too, not that I'd recommend the look...

I hope yours grows out of that faster than ours did.


----------



## retc (Sep 30, 2003)

Just be grateful she isn't pulling your hair! My 3 1.2 yr old son still chews on my hair as his only security item! For some reason many children find hair comforting, yours, theirs. whatever.


----------



## jeca (Sep 21, 2002)

Yes both my DD has done this. My oldest use to do it and then cry like I was pulling her hair, the baby now just does it and contimues to nurse even if you can tell it must be hurting her. I also found that she does it more when she is sleepy.


----------



## nataliekat (Dec 3, 2002)

My DD did this a LOT at around 6 months. Now that she's almost 1, she's starting to do it again a little.

I just let her do it as long as it doesn't seem to be hurting her.


----------



## Mona (May 22, 2003)

my dd does this while she is bfing, getting ready to fall asleep. if i can not distract her, she will keep herself from falling asleep.
it looks like it really hurts.







:


----------



## echo123 (Oct 10, 2003)

DD is nearly 8 months and has been doing this about three months. If she can get to my hair, she will use that...and therefore I know *exactly* how hard she is pulling. Ouch.

I can tell she is using it to sooth, for whatever reason...so I've let it go. I do offer my own hair if I'm in a mood where I can handle the pain.


----------



## MamaShea (Sep 15, 2003)

My lil guy does this too I thought he was soo wierd







Hes been doing it forever hes 1 yr old and hasnt let up at all.
He goes right for the hair right above the ear and pulls and pulls he has thick curly hair so he can get a nice grip








It doesnt bother him one bit but it makes me cringe


----------



## Eggie (Aug 7, 2003)

I'm not BF but when I feed my dd I've noticed the same, since 20 days ago... she's almost 6 months old. She pulls her hair really hard or grabs her ear ( her pediatritian already checked her for any ear infections and she's clear) and just tonight I tried to "entertain" her with my hand and a soft toy but as soon as I took her hand of her hair she cried a lot, so I don't like it at all but I don't know what to do. Also it doesn't seem to bother her at all, and she pulls really hard.


----------



## ChildoftheMoon (Apr 9, 2002)

My dd did this around a year old. She did it for a few months then stopped. It was very distressing to me when she did it, could not figure out why she did it. She is an extremely emotional child, and I think it may have been a way to vent some of those emotions and even calm herself. Don't fret. I know it may not be easy to watch but I think it will pass.


----------



## onegr8mom03 (Oct 9, 2003)

It's comforting to read all your experiances because already my 4 month old ds seems to throw his arm around while nursing, hit his head and rub his hair so i always try to make it so he has his hand wrapped around my thumb and I hold it steady. I was a little worried at first but after reading all this it seems that this kinda thing just happens without it meaning anything serious at all.


----------



## ellery (Apr 24, 2003)

Mine does it all the time. If he pulls yours and u tell him not nice and pull his he does it to himself over and over. He does it with most everything. All i can think is he likes the feel or its just new lol. Hes hardheaded anyway lol. Dont know sorry icant be of more help. If u find out post it. Thanks and good luck.


----------



## Konur's Mom (Jun 28, 2002)

You may want to try a nursing necklace, the bright beads may give her something else to think about other than pulling her hair. Check out my sig line if you want to know more about them.


----------

